# 07 Fuji Roubaix - SRAM Crank and GXP bottom bracket play



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

So my friend gets an 07 Fuji Roubaix. He has a brand new SRAM Rival group that I am installing

I am currently stuck on the cranks. I installed the BB with the correct torque specs. Installed the SRAM Rival cranks and applied the correct torque. PROBLEM: there is still a little bit of play.

I measured the lower part of the frame with calipers and it is 68mm. The 2010 SRAM instruction manual mentions to use spacers for 68mm. I am going to get two 2.5mm BB spacers to bring the frame bb width to 73mm since the new group did not come with those spacers.

I was watching the SRAM tech videos and the Force and Rival BB installation says no spacers are necessary and that you need to re-torque them if there is play. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7EqAZo-HTI

Will I need spacers? Recalibrate my torque wrench? 

Thanks ahead of time. :thumbsup:


----------



## sixate (Jul 6, 2009)

My SRAM Red crank was the same way when I first installed it. After not paying attention to a torque wrench I had no problem getting it tight enough to eliminate play. No spacers, and don't worry about what the torque wrench says. Just tighten it down until there's no play. You may have to take the non drive side crank arm off and reinstall a couple of times to get it on there with no play. It's pretty common with a SRAM crank. 

When I installed my crank the closer I got to getting it tight the bolt gets very snug, and then in gets loose again. You're tourque wrench may be in that snug part giving you a false reading, and that's why you still have some play. Just keep tightening it down.

Extra spacers will make you chainline too wide, and smash the drive side of the crank into the BB, and the crank won't spin, and you may damage the drive side BB.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I noticed exactly the same thing when I would tighten and then loosen the non-drive side crank. I tightened and loosened a few times to basically break it in. I increased the lb ft from 25lbs min to 30lbs (363 in lbs max as recommended by SRAM) and that did the trick. No more play and the crank spins smooth.


----------

